# Driver for Win2000, Sound card CT4750



## Jimsnw (Apr 24, 2008)

I added creative labs SB128 PCI sound card CT4750 to my Win2000 PC.
I do not have a driver for the sound card. Can you help me find one?

Jim


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

http://members.driverguide.com/index.php about all you can do is see if you can find one that will work here. You have to register and are limited to 8 downloads a month.


----------



## Shawn.Kilgore (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's a direct link to the drivers that CL says will work with the CT4750 on Win2000.
[URL="http://ccftp.creative.com/manualdn/Drivers/Others/977/SBPCI128Setupus.exe[/URL]

Hopefully that will get it running for ya.

-Shawn


----------

